# Photos from my window



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was going to post some photos here but my connection is rather slow, I imagine everyone in Egypt is getting their internet fix lol... will post the photos later when it is quieter, will also need to figure out how to post video as I have lots of the tear gas and stones being thrown, plus the plain clothed thugs using tear gas rifles. so just this one photo to be going on with


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I was going to post some photos here but my connection is rather slow, I imagine everyone in Egypt is getting their internet fix lol... will post the photos later when it is quieter, will also need to figure out how to post video as I have lots of the tear gas and stones being thrown, plus the plain clothed thugs using tear gas rifles. so just this one photo to be going on with
> View attachment 3088


wow, you really are in the thick of it all...keep your windows closed!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just tried loading a video and after 50 minutes it said failed lol


----------

